# Moon phase



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Just checked and it looks like the moon will be 2 days past first quarter, not a full moon but, it will be big and bright on Halloween night for TOTing. :jol:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

full moon on halloween happens about every 80 years....happened i think about 5 years ago, it was crazy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! My wife and I had been wondering about this - love when there's some moon up there to add to the festivities!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

O, I think there's a bad moon on the rise. What about you all?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats awesome Eyes in the Dark! Thanks for the moon watch!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nothing like a full moon on Halloween!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Thats awesome Eyes in the Dark! Thanks for the moon watch!


Thanks, thought people might be interested.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like this will be the last Halloween before Daylight Saving Time is moved. I'm glad there will be a semi-full moon.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

whats that about daylight savings time being moved?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

The federal law that established "daylight time" in this country does not require any area to observe daylight saving time. But if a state chooses to observe DST, it must follow the starting and ending dates set by the law. From 1986 to 2006 this has been the first Sunday in April to the last Sunday in October, but starting in 2007, it will be observed from the second Sunday in March to the first Sunday in November, adding about a month to daylight saving time.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

It was signed into effect on August 8, 2006. For 2007 DST will begin on March 11 and run until November 4.

What a crock!


----------

